# Cancer Update from John Hopkins



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Cancer Update from John Hopkins *

 This information is being circulated at Walter Reed Army Medical Centre as well. 

1. No plastic containers in microwave. 
2. No water bottles in freezer. 
3. No plastic wrap in microwave. 

A dioxin chemical causes cancer, especially breast cancer. Dioxins are highly poisonous to the cells of our bodies. Don't freeze your plastic bottles with water in them as this releases dioxins from the plastic. 

Recently, Edward Fujimoto, Wellness Program Manager at Castle Hospital, was on a TV program to explain this health hazard. He talked about dioxins and how bad they are for us. He said that we should not be heating our food in the Microwave using plastic containers. This especially applies to foods that contain fat. He said that the combination of fat, high heat, and plastics releases dioxin into the food and ultimately into the cells of the body. Instead, he recommends using glass, such as Corning Ware, Pyrex or ceramic containers for heating food... You get the same results, only without the dioxin. So such things as TV dinners, instant ramen and soups, etc., should be removed from the container and heated in something else. Paper isn't bad but you don't know what is in the paper. It's just safer to use tempered glass, Corning Ware, etc. He reminded us that a while ago some of the fast food restaurants moved away from the foam containers to paper. The dioxin problem is one of the reasons. Also, he pointed out that plastic wrap, such as Saran, is just as dangerous when placed over foods to be cooked in the microwave. As the food is nuked, the high heat causes poisonous toxins to actually melt out of the plastic wrap and drip into the food. Cover food with a paper towel instead. 

ALSO ------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Bottled water in your car is very dangerous. 

This is how Sheryl Crow got breast cancer. She was on the Ellen show and said this same exact thing. This has been identified as the most common cause of the high levels in breast cancer, especially in Australia . 

A friend whose mother was recently diagnosed with breast cancer and the Doctor told her: women should not drink bottled water that has been left in a car. The doctor said that the heat and the plastic of the bottle have certain chemicals that can lead to breast cancer. So please be careful and do not drink bottled water that has been left in a car, and, pass this on to all the women in your life. This information is the kind we need to know and be aware and just might save us! The heat causes toxins from the plastic to leak into the water and they have found these toxins in breast tissue. Use a stainless steel canteen or a glass bottle when you can!


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info,I'm really bad about water bottles in the car.Will stop doing that right now.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 30, 2008)

This has been circulating the internet for some time now. If you go to the John Hopkins website, they deny any involvement with this statement.
http://www.jhsph.edu/dioxins


> The Internet is flooded with messages warning against freezing water in plastic bottles or cooking with plastics in the microwave oven. These messages, frequently titled Johns Hopkins Cancer News or Johns Hopkins Cancer Update, are falsely attributed to Johns Hopkins and we do not endorse their content.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 30, 2008)

I do not use a microwave to heat my food. I think they are very suspect. How can they be safe zapping food with rays? Stove top for me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> This has been circulating the internet for some time now. If you go to the John Hopkins website, they deny any involvement with this statement.
> http://www.jhsph.edu/dioxins



*Whether they have any involvement or not, why take chances..... 

I never heat things up in any plastic or paper. And for drinking water out of bottles that have been left in your car, ick, I hate warm water, so I don't do that either. LOL*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

The problem is that it's misleading, and unneccessarily spreads fear and potentially false information. 

The jury is out on plastic containers - the FDA says they're okay, scientists don't. Until that battle is settled, it's wise to avoid plastics I agree, but telling them in effect that they'll either get, or not get breast cancer is misleading. 

Also there is NO way to tell exactly what caused Sheryl Crow's breast cancer. It's pretty awful to give people the false hope that we're anywhere near that level of being able to detect exact causes. 

Snopes.com 
Truthorfiction.com


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Whether they have any involvement or not, why take chances.....
> 
> I never heat things up in any plastic or paper. And for drinking water out of bottles that have been left in your car, ick, I hate warm water, so I don't do that either. LOL*



If the same person generated an email stating The Mayo Clinic just released that prolonged contact with cotton fabrics causes MRSA, would you no longer wear cotton? Even though the Mayo Clinic denied releasing any such information. It's unsubstantiated claims, using a reputable institution to spread unnecessary fear. I'm not a fan of warm water either, but I've been putting bottled water in my freezer for years and don't plan on stopping because of a bogus email.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

Guys, 

I have spent some quality time this afternoon browsing thru some of the info at the American Cancer Society. I had some training in Toxicology at our University of Arkansas for Medical Science and was interested in what they were on record about things that increased one's risk of cancer. What most of us already know is that we are exposed to cancer causing elements almost on a daily basis in modern society. From gasoline, sunshine, granite, cigarette smoke, processed lunch meat, BBQ, high power electrical lines, and Lord only knows what else we haven't discovered yet. There is no way we can evade everything cancer causing - what we have to do is decide what risks we want to take and which ones we will not tolerate. 

For myself, I have already decided that BBQ, peanut butter, baloney, bacon, and 20-30 minutes of sunshine are okay. However, cigarette smoking, dipping snuff, chewing tobacco, and excessive alcohol consumption are not okay. I am obese, but I try an eat fruits and veggies and I do have routine cancer screenings - colonoscopy, mammograms, pap smear, oral exam, mole check, etc.

For anyone interested in some risk factors that a person might have control over in their life, I summarized the list that the American Cancer Society published and printed it below. *I came up with 54 of them.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Some Cancer Risk Factors That May Involve Personal Choices
American Cancer Society 2002*

Diet low in fruits and vegetables (oral cancer, stomach cancer, esophageal cancer)
Use of mouthwashes with high alcohol content (oral Cancer)
Iron-deficiency anemia (oral cancer)
Diet high in fat (Colorectal cancer)
Diet low in fiber (Colorectal cancer)
Physical inactivity (Colorectal cancer)
Smoking (Colorectal cancer, lung cancer, pancreatic cancer, larynx cancer, cervical cancer, bladder cancer, cancer of the kidney, liver cancer)
Obesity (Colorectal cancer, esophageal cancer, endometrial cancer, cancer of the kidney)
Alcohol consumption (Colorectal cancer)
Diabetes (Pancreatic cancer, endometrial cancer)
Chronic pancreatitis (Pancreatic cancer)
Cirrhosis (Pancreatic cancer)
Allergies (Pancreatic cancer)
Diet high in meat or butter fat (Pancreatic cancer)
Dietary nitrites (in pickled, salted, and smoked foods) (Stomach cancer)
Pernicious anemia (Stomach cancer)
Infection with Helicobacter pylori  ulcers (Stomach cancer)
High doses of ionizing radiation (Stomach cancer)
Chronic infection with hepatitis B or C virus (Liver cancer)
Cirrhosis of the liver (chronic liver injury, usually due to alcohol abuse ) (Liver cancer)
Aflatoxin ingestion (produced by a common mold that invades poorly stored peanuts and other foods) (Liver cancer)
Use of steroids (Liver cancer)
Tobacco use (cigarettes, cigars, pipes) (Esophageal cancer)
Excessive alcohol use along with the syndrome, Barrett's esophagus (Esophageal cancer)
Inadequate diet, poor nutrition, decreased levels of certain nutrients (carotene, ascorbic acid, riboflavin, niacin, thiamin zinc, magnesium, and selenium) (Esophageal cancer)
Gallstones (Gallbladder cancer)
Excessive exposure to ultraviolet radiation (sunlight)
Fair skin + UV exposure (Skin cancer  melanoma)
History of severe sunburns (Skin cancer  melanoma)
Reduced immune function due to organ transplants or HIV infection (Skin cancer  melanoma)
High cumulative exposure to estrogens (Endometrial cancer)
Never bearing children or bearing few children (Endometrial cancer)
Menstruation beginning at an early age (Endometrial cancer)
Failure to menstruate (Endometrial cancer)
Late menopause (Endometrial cancer)
Estrogen replacement therapy (Endometrial cancer)
Use of tamoxifen (Endometrial cancer)
Infertility (Endometrial cancer)
Hypertension (Endometrial cancer)
Gallbladder disease (Endometrial cancer)
Never bearing children (Ovarian cancer)
Infection with human papilloma viruses (HPV) (Cervical cancer)
Early age at first sexual intercourse (Cervical cancer)
Many sexual partners or partners who have had many sexual partners (Cervical cancer)
Multiple births (Cervical cancer)
Long-term oral contraceptive use (Cervical cancer)
Abuse of analgesics especially phenacetin-containing pain relievers (Cancer of the kidney)
Infectious mononucleosis and Epstein-Barr virus infection (Hodgkin Lymphoma type of cancer)
High doses of ionizing radiation (Leukemia & Multiple myeloma, thyroid cancer
Goiter (Thyroid cancer)

* Prostate cancer *- Risk factors are some types of prostatic hyperplasia and a family history, especially a father or brother. Possible risk factors are a diet high in animal fat, obesity, hormonal factors, a sexually transmitted agent, smoking, alcohol, and physical inactivity. Black males have much higher prostate cancer rates than white males.

*Breast cancer* - For women, risk factors are family history (especially mother or sister) of breast cancer, personal history of breast, ovarian, or endometrial cancer, susceptibility genes (BRCA-1, BRCA-2), some forms of benign breast disease (atypical hyperplasia), higher education and socioeconomic status, menstruation at an early age, late menopause, never bearing children, first child born after age 30, high doses of ionizing radiation, long term use of post-menopause estrogens and progestins, obesity after menopause, and excessive alcohol consumption. Possible risk factors are dietary fat and physical inactivity.

*Lung Cancer risks* - Tobacco smoking is responsible for nearly 90% of all lung cancers. Other contributing risk factors are smoking cigars or pipes and environmental tobacco smoke (second-hand smoke). High doses of ionizing radiation, residential radon exposure and occupational exposure to mustard gas, chloromethyl ethers, inorganic arsenic, chromium, nickel, vinyl chloride, radon, asbestos or byproducts of fossil fuel are also thought to increase risk. Possible risk factors are air pollution and insufficient consumption of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a link to where this is debunked on the Snopes "Urban Legend" site:

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/cookplastic.asp


----------

